# prostap injection



## habuiah (Sep 2, 2010)

hi everyone i am due to start Dr with prostap this month was wondering if any of you girls have had this drug and what possible side effects they might have, been trying to find info for awhile but no joy. would appreciate any help here.many thanks. xxx


----------



## nickym (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi habuiah

I had prostrap a few years back now, but got changed over to a similar drug called zoladex.

Ive a link to loads of info, when i find it i'll pop back and post it for you.

xx


----------



## habuiah (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi there,thanks for replying to my post that link would be great as have been unable to find much on internet i look forward to hearing from you. x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi - I am one of the pharmacists.
Here is a link to the patient information leaflet for Prostap - it is licensed for prostate cancer and endometriosis - but don't worry about that. It is used to down regulate the hormone production in the body - the doctor is using it off license in IVF treatment.

The rest of the leaflet will apply just the same like the possible side-effects.

Hope it helps.

http://www.medicines.org.uk/EMC/medicine/4668/PIL/Prostap+3+Leuprorelin+Acetate+Depot+Injection+11.25mg/

/links


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

I remember getting hot flushes and being a bit more moody then normal but other than that was fine


----------



## em09 (Oct 8, 2010)

Ive been on prostap for the last 5 months and started my menpour injections last wed so I had a long DR  

I took HRT with prostap and luckily I had no side effects, maybe the odd hot flush here and there but I felt fine.


----------



## habuiah (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi hopeful hazel thanks ever so much for this link theres a lot of info in it, i think its a good idea to know what is going into our bodies, and how certain drugs interact with each other, at the moment i am weaning off mirtazapine (antidepressant )and i am a bit concerned how prostap and menopur  for stimming which i am going on will effect me.while still on mirtazapine. many thanks x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I've had Prostrap several time on DE and mock cycles and had no adverse side effects to speak of, i get a bit tearful at times but this coulld be becasue of the whole cycling thing as well.  

PS:My clinic were also charging £200 per injection, so I got a prescription and went to Rigcharm Pharmacy in Shadwell London and it is only £78 (they will also mail them out) worth saving £125, his Menopur was also £10 cheaper per vial than the clinic and I was on 8 vials a day!
L x


----------

